# How to know if engine is a fuel injection engine



## 99miles (May 11, 2010)

Horribly lame question, I'm sure. But how do I know if my 2-stroke, 6hp, Evinrude outboard engine is fuel injection? I replaced the fuel line today with tubing that says "not suitable for fuel injection". The guy where I bought it said it would be fine, but although it seems to work great, the squeeze bulb doesn't get hard even after a bunch of squeezes. I thought that is should. But I'm unsure b/c so far the engine starts on first pull. But, I want to make sure I have the appropriate tubing.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I would think that warning means that the hose is not a high-pressure one, but the line from the tank to the engine isn't pressurized in any case. 
2-Stroke engines aren't fuel-injected ones; I only know of the Hayabusa or KTM 2-stroke motorcycle injection system for race bikes so I think you are safe with 2-stroke outboards


----------



## pedcab (Dec 4, 2008)

Actually there are at least a couple of 2 stroke outboard manufacturers (Evinrude and Tohatsu) that use fuel injection systems or, even better, directly injected fuel systems.

Nevertheless I don't know of any 6 hp outboard to have a fuel injection system so I wouldn't worry much about it...

About the hand pump priming difficulties:

-Have you assembled it with the right orientation? (arrow pointing from tank to motor)

-Do you have your fuel tank breather open?

-Are there any leaks along the system (maybe a poorly tightened hose clamp somewhere)

-Are your connectors fully inserted both onto the engine and tank?


----------



## klem (Oct 16, 2009)

What fuel line did you change? If it is only the one from the tank to the engine, that is a low pressure line regardless and it is fine.

The definitive way to tell is to look and see whether you have a carb or fuel injectors. The carb will be right before the cylinder with a fuel line coming into it as well as the air intake running through it. An EFI system will have something sort of similar to regulate airflow but there will not be a fuel line running to it. EFI requires a fuel injector in each cylinder so you should be able to see a high pressure fuel pump(the reason that you can't use low pressure line after it) feeding an injector in each cylinder. It is sort of hard for me to describe these things but you should be able to see pictures of them with google image to see what to look for.


----------



## 99miles (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the answers, everyone.

Pedcab,
I was replacing the line b/c the other one was old and had a crack. I put new clamps on this one but there's a piece of tube on the other side of the squeeze bubble that I didn't mess with at all. I'll check all the connections and make sure they are tight. And I'll double-check the orientation.
I can't find an air valve on this tank, oddly. I'm wondering if it's hidden, or if I need to get a new cap that has the air valve built in.


----------

